# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Cock Sauce!

## Brewski

Anyone else worship at the feet of the almighty rooster?  

I am officially obsessed with this stuff.  I put it on almost everything now.  It's better than Tabasco on eggs,. It's perfect on ANY kind of noodle dish. It's great on chicken, sandwiches, carrots and other vegetables, soups... hell, I've gotten up and eaten tablespoons full of the stuff on occasion.  It's probably the most versatile sauce I've ever used, and I have been a chili-head for years.  

What's great is that it actually does have some heat to it!  If I take too much of the stuff, it can light me up for a while.  Most other commercial hot sauces have very little heat, if any.  I have much hotter stuff in my fridge from Blair's,  Dave's Insanity, Mad Dog, and others...  I just got some sauce made from the Trinidad Scorpion which, I believe, is the hottest pepper in the world at the moment.  However, I rarely use these.  Sriracha has become my "go to" sauce.

----------

Invayne (11-13-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Careful ladies! Too much cock sauce can get you pregnant!

----------

Muninn (11-13-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> Careful ladies! Too much cock sauce can get you pregnant!


Nah, it'll just feel that way as it scorches their insides.  Pepper sauces have a 0% success rate in fertilizing an egg.  Though as I mentioned in the OP, they have a high success rate in making eggs tastier.

----------


## Calypso Jones

yes...it's out at every meal.

----------


## Trinnity

Cock sauce

----------

Muninn (11-13-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Cock sauce


Coincidentally, enough of THIS can ALSO get you pregnant.... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Muninn (11-13-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

If you don't feel like cooking on T-day, have that instead.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I personally prefer Sriracha as my go-to hot sauce. That shit is bangin'.

----------


## keymanjim

Show some balls with your cock sauce.

Mix it 2 parts Cinnamon whiskey with 1 part Sriracha sauce. Only do one shot at a time.
This stuff will tear you up.

----------

Invayne (11-13-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (11-13-2013)

----------


## JayDubya

Funny story about Huy Fong Sirracha - freaking everyone has a bottle of it in their fridge but they never ever advertise.  They can't produce it any faster than they currently do.  If they marketed, supply would not meet demand, so they don't market the product  At all. Crazy, right?

It's owner was born in the year of the rooster and the boat he left Vietnam as a refugee in was called Huy Fong.  

Sirracha is actually a pretty common type of barbecue sauce elsewhere, but in the U.S. the name is more or less synonymous with that Rooster bottle and its yummy contents.  It's not too common for restaurants to have it in stock but most chinese food and mongolian bbq places will.

----------


## Invayne

> Anyone else worship at the feet of the almighty rooster?  
> 
> I am officially obsessed with this stuff.  I put it on almost everything now.  It's better than Tabasco on eggs,. It's perfect on ANY kind of noodle dish. It's great on chicken, sandwiches, carrots and other vegetables, soups... hell, I've gotten up and eaten tablespoons full of the stuff on occasion.  It's probably the most versatile sauce I've ever used, and I have been a chili-head for years.  
> 
> What's great is that it actually does have some heat to it!  If I take too much of the stuff, it can light me up for a while.  Most other commercial hot sauces have very little heat, if any.  I have much hotter stuff in my fridge from Blair's,  Dave's Insanity, Mad Dog, and others...  I just got some sauce made from the Trinidad Scorpion which, I believe, is the hottest pepper in the world at the moment.  However, I rarely use these.  Sriracha has become my "go to" sauce.


LOL! I just bought some of this for the first time a couple of weeks ago...good stuff! (yeah, I had to check the bottle for the rooster...didn't notice that before!)

----------

Brewski (11-13-2013)

----------


## Perianne

I think they could have given it a better name.

----------


## Invayne

> Show some balls with your cock sauce.
> 
> Mix it 2 parts Cinnamon whiskey with 1 part Sriracha sauce. Only do one shot at a time.
> This stuff will tear you up.


That looks yummy all by itself....

----------


## Coolwalker

*  is my favorite.*

----------


## Perianne

Hot sauce burns my mouth.  I don't know how ya'll can enjoy something that hot.

----------


## Trinnity

Okay, if it's just a hot sauce, then why is it any different or better than Texas Pete?

----------


## Invayne

> Okay, if it's just a hot sauce, then why is it any different or better than Texas Pete?


Texas Pete is lame... ;-)

----------


## Calypso Jones

They did change it Peri.  I think too many people enjoyed the name.  Now its just Sriracha sauce.    They kept the cock though.  :Wink:

----------

Perianne (11-13-2013)

----------


## Invayne

> Hot sauce burns my mouth.  I don't know how ya'll can enjoy something that hot.


Needs more cold beer!

----------


## Calypso Jones

14 things you didn't know about Sriracha Sauce including HOW TO SAY IT.

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/...-pronunciation

----------


## Coolwalker

> Hot sauce burns my mouth.  I don't know how ya'll can enjoy something that hot.


I put it on everything except cereal, mashed potatoes, corn and yams...of course no deserts.

----------


## Brewski

> Hot sauce burns my mouth.  I don't know how ya'll can enjoy something that hot.


The endorphin rush afterward is addicting  :Smile: 

I've consumed some of the hottest hot sauces in the world.  I love going to wing places that make you sign waivers to buy their food.  I go to a hot sauce shop in Long Beach and buy stuff at least every other month.  I don't know why I enjoy it.  

There was only one that I came across that almost put me in the hospital.  




This is not the hottest sauce I've ever had, but it is the only one that causes a certain reaction in me that literally put me in some of the worst pain I've ever experienced.  Apparently there is a valve at the top of your stomach that opens and closes with the passing of food.  This sauce, at least in me and some of the other people I've talked to about hot sauce, temporarily paralyzes that valve, causing an extremely painful internal cramp.  It literally feels like something is stabbing you with a flaming knife from the inside.  The worst part is that there is nothing you can do about it except curl up into a ball and wait for it to pass.  It makes it very hard to breathe, also.  It takes about 10-15 minutes before it finally starts going away.  The first time it happened I thought I had to go to the hospital.  I tried it one more time after that, thinking it was just a fluke, and it happened again.  I threw the bottle away.  I've had much hotter sauces never do this to me.  Not sure what the hell is special about this one.

----------


## Brewski

> *  is my favorite.*


A slightly better version of Tapatio, in my opinion.  Or I should say a less worse version of Tapatio.  I can't stand that stuff.

----------


## Brewski

> Okay, if it's just a hot sauce, then why is it any different or better than Texas Pete?


That's like saying "it's just beer, so why is Pliny the Elder different or better than Bud Light?"

----------

Invayne (11-13-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> 14 things you didn't know about Sriracha Sauce including HOW TO SAY IT.
> 
> http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/...-pronunciation


Cool, I've been saying it right  :Smile:

----------


## Trinnity

I still don't get it. Guess I'll have to buy some and see.

----------


## Brewski

> I still don't get it. Guess I'll have to buy some and see.


I didn't like it the first time I tried it in a chinese food restaurant.  It wasn't until a few years later that I rediscovered it.  Now I'm hooked.

----------


## keymanjim

> Hot sauce burns my mouth.  I don't know how ya'll can enjoy something that hot.


That's the point.
Your body has no natural defense against spicy foods. So, what your brain does is increase endorphin output to mitigate the pain of eating it.
So, when you see someone that puts hot sauce on everything they eat, they aren't doing it to show how brave they are. They're doing it to get mildly stoned.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I shoot Tabasco sauce into everything. One gets used to heat like one gets used to single malt scotch. The first few times you wince and make a face, and after that you wonder how you ever lived without it.

----------


## Roadmaster

I like to be able to taste my food. Only put it on a few items.

----------


## Perianne

> That's the point.
> Your body has no natural defense against spicy foods. So, what your brain does is increase endorphin output to mitigate the pain of eating it.
> So, when you see someone that puts hot sauce on everything they eat, they aren't doing it to show how brave they are. They're doing it to get mildly stoned.





> I shoot Tabasco sauce into everything. One gets used to heat like one gets used to single malt scotch. The first few times you wince and make a face, and after that you wonder how you ever lived without it.


Do you guys like getting kicked in the nuts?  Isn't it similar?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Do you guys like getting kicked in the nuts?  Isn't it similar?



Bad comparison: it's more like a big, painful orgasm...painful, but still an orgasm, so therefore good.

----------


## Professor Peabody

> Anyone else worship at the feet of the almighty rooster?  
> 
> I am officially obsessed with this stuff.  I put it on almost everything now.  It's better than Tabasco on eggs,. It's perfect on ANY kind of noodle dish. It's great on chicken, sandwiches, carrots and other vegetables, soups... hell, I've gotten up and eaten tablespoons full of the stuff on occasion.  It's probably the most versatile sauce I've ever used, and I have been a chili-head for years.  
> 
> What's great is that it actually does have some heat to it!  If I take too much of the stuff, it can light me up for a while.  Most other commercial hot sauces have very little heat, if any.  I have much hotter stuff in my fridge from Blair's,  Dave's Insanity, Mad Dog, and others...  I just got some sauce made from the Trinidad Scorpion which, I believe, is the hottest pepper in the world at the moment.  However, I rarely use these.  Sriracha has become my "go to" sauce.


Stock up now.  The people that live near their new plant are trying to shut them down.




> LOS ANGELES  A small Southern California city has sued the makers of  the popular Sriracha-brand hot pepper sauce, saying tear-inducing odors  emanating from its chili processing plant in town are creating a public  nuisance


Hopefully they'll pack up and take their business and 200 jobs with them and move out of state.  The losers here in Cali wouldn't know what's good for their economy if it jumped up and bit 'em on the ass.

----------


## Karl

> Do you guys like getting kicked in the nuts?  Isn't it similar?


Last time i got kicked in the nuts it hurt like hell

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm not quite sure yet but it appears that Sriracha sauce people may move to Texas.  That would be so righteous if they did.   It has been shown that the complaints are coming from four houses....only.  four.  houses.  And one of those homes is a person related to a council member who wants to run the company out of town.

Well. They may be getting their wish.

----------


## pragmatic

> Last time i got kicked in the nuts it hurt like hell


Pretty sure next time will also.....

----------


## pragmatic

> I'm not quite sure yet but it appears that Sriracha sauce people may move to Texas.  That would be so righteous if they did.   It has been shown that the complaints are coming from four houses....only.  four.  houses.  And one of those homes is a person related to a council member who wants to run the company out of town.
> 
> Well. They may be getting their wish.


Do love that sauce.  One has to use a little sense when incorporating it into a dish.  But it adds a great flavor and "zing".......

----------


## Sheldonna

> Sriracha has become my "go to" sauce.


Well then.....I trust that you are wearing your cock T.  

Right?  lol

fvUG-v8A.jpg

----------


## Sheldonna

> Nah, it'll just feel that way as it scorches their insides.  Pepper sauces have a 0% success rate in fertilizing an egg.  Though as I mentioned in the OP, they have a high success rate in making eggs tastier.


Lol!  I prefer this sauce on MY eggs.  But I like their chipotle version too.

Yeah...when it comes to hot stuff....

I'm a lightweight.

----------


## Sheldonna

> If you don't feel like cooking on T-day, *have that instead*.


Or....have that _while cooking_ on T-day.  Would make for a VERY interesting holiday.  Especially if you have any leftie family members attending.  lol

----------

